#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 樂園幣是負的

## 神無

最近才發現
我的樂園幣是負的
而且負的很誇張
回覆別人的文章後
看了一下  樂園幣是有增加
可是過一段時間    又會負更多
請問是為什麼呢??

----------


## 迷思

最基本的問題是這個:
狼之樂園版面閱讀與樂園幣系統連結相關公告
不過如果是樂園幣在短時間內大量減少可能是其它方面的，
可以試著觀察一下樂園幣的動向。

不訪試試多多發文回覆主題看看。

PS.這點在會員管理通則好像沒有說明

----------


## 狼王白牙

最可能是因為神無閱讀得很多但回應得少 (每次點擊皆倒扣 0.15)

並且主要沒有創作而跟其他會員收費

或許可以朝向多回應創作品、心情文、鼓勵其他會員方面努力

----------


## 神無

不好意思
麻煩各為了
小弟我大概知道原因了
謝謝

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我之前並不知道這條版規矩,因此也試過被減了許多,不過現在知道了,也會格外小心,盡量也不會看帖不回帖

----------


## kl122002

其實如果是負了，要負多久才是有影響的？
查了一下，好像可以是無至境地負？

----------


## 幻貓

經實驗證明：
即便樂園幣已達到負值，仍是可以點擊文章閱讀，一樣每篇每次扣0.15樂園幣
負值唯一的限制便是無法購買付費文章及贈予他人
理論上是可以無限負債下去到你爽──只靠爬文的話==

雖然說有這麼一條...



> ‧以下帳號將遭到停權或刪除處分：
>  使用者持有之樂園幣呈現非正常的負值狀態。


不過目前樂園幣負值前十名只有一位帳號被凍結
老天呀..依正常管道負三千塊代表至少要看兩萬多篇文章啊@@滑鼠都要點壞了

也許該多多宣導大家用付費語法斂財促進貨幣流通wwww〈噴

----------


## 斯冰菊

謹致各位管理狼大大：

      本狼亦有樂園幣之問題。首先，本狼在昨天之前，發文完畢再修改內容，一切正常；然而，自昨日起，本狼假設發文後首次增文，獲得1.6樂園幣，然而，當本狼增文後，卻僅得1.45樂園幣。本狼僅於同一主題改文，為何依舊會扣0.15樂園幣？

      其次，本狼於同一版面發文後，點出回同一版面後，再點閱有本狼其他發文之另一主題，本狼之樂園幣顯示為何有扣0.15樂園幣？

      第三，本狼發現，似乎單篇發文過六千字或七千字，再進行修正反而會倒扣0.15樂園幣(或是0.***9999999999之類的四捨五入扣除)；可否各位管理狼大大研擬修正，使發文字數無上限？或至少放寬上限？(要不然發文太多會出現亂碼也很麻煩。)

      最後，本狼知道至另一版面會酌收0.15樂園幣；然而，本狼查詢其他獸之個獸資料，按回上頁卻扣0.15樂園幣，這是最新規定嗎？還是之前即是如此？

      以上四件事，本狼誠心詢問，希冀各位管理狼大大予本狼一個滿意答覆。倘若令本狼得之滿意、疑惑能解，本狼感激不盡矣！！！

                                                                  凍狼   斯冰菊   謹問

                                                                           101/3/19    23:51

附註：此為本狼第六百篇發文。按照本狼自第四百篇發文之慣例，本狼將贈與首匹回覆本狼發文之狼十分之一之樂園幣(60樂園幣)以示酬謝。

----------


## fwiflof

說實在我有點看不懂你想問的.....嘗試說的清楚些
請問什麼是增文？？我先假定是編輯修改文章
樂園幣的給予由字數圖片等計算，編輯所得不同，就是因為你編輯的內容不同
另外重整算在點擊裡，你試著重整，每重整一次都扣0.15，也就是發文得到的樂園幣還要減去0.15才是實際所得
點擊主題即扣樂園幣，也就是那個0.15是你看文章時扣除的
另外版面與各獸資料我沒印象有扣，你看到扣點可能依然是點進主題查看扣的


看到這裡...冰菊啊，你的樂園幣是4684左右，離負點遠的很......不用去糾結啦，0.15根本是小數字

大概這樣吧，其他的可能等牙牙......

----------


## 斯冰菊

致第五之境狼大大：

     非常感謝狼大大的回覆，原來扣得這麼全面啊！！！

     本狼所說的增文就是：發文後個狼覺得篇幅太短，增加一些臨時想到的內容進去。就本狼而言，改文是指篇幅變動不大，可能是幾個錯字或是一兩句話的增加或刪減。至於與表情符號與字體變化、BB-CODE的代碼會影響樂園幣本狼也是最近才發現的。(懇請見諒本狼慧根不深......  :wuffer_frown:  )

     本狼前兩問的問題已經解決了，然而，本狼後面的兩個問題依舊處於未解狀態。(因為本狼方才加進去的，加完後才發現大大已經回答了。)有時候亂碼的產生會讓本狼覺得有點煩，因為個狼認為很得意的橋段得刪除......




> 看到這裡...冰菊啊，你的樂園幣是4684左右，離負點遠的很......不用去糾結啦，0.15根本是小數字


     本狼原本想要發一篇的，後來發現這篇神無狼大大先發(首先發表)的文章集錦，本狼才順便作出回應。小數字，當然啊！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 也許本狼太執著了，離十萬樂園幣(遠大目標)還有一段距離呀！！！  :wuffer_grin:  




> 大概這樣吧，其他的可能等牙牙......


    本狼可能太雞婆了。後面應該是「可能再等等呀......」(某狼  :wuffer_pissed:  ：機甲國文症候群發作！！！)

     另外，也恭喜第五之境狼大大榮獲60樂園幣！！！還有，本狼終於學會加會員狼名的引言回覆方式了！！！  :wuffer_glee: (某狼  :wuf_e_closedgrin:  ：果然沒什麼慧根......)

                                                            凍狼   斯冰菊   謝書

                                                                        101/3/20    12:40 

附註：本狼已經送出去囉！！！感謝阿五狼大大的回覆！！！本狼絕對會不吝惜的！！！(某狼：  :wuffer_pissed:  太得意忘形了！！！)

原來阿五狼大大是指狼皇白牙大啊！！！無意間犯了「無知狼皇綽號罪」，真抱歉哪！！！  :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## fwiflof

其實並不全面....另外不用加quote="冰菊"]?quot;]第三，本狼發現，似乎單篇發文過六千字或七千字，再進行修正反而會倒扣0.15樂園幣(或是0.***9999999999之類的四捨五入扣除)；可否各位管理狼大大研擬修正，使發文字數無上限？或至少放寬上限？(要不然發文太多會出現亂碼也很麻煩。) [/quote]
樂園幣上限是50元，而且修改時若是減少字好像會扣掉哦XDD
另外六七千字實在太大，感覺有點超出閱讀負荷......若是自己打的文章，校正起來也會很麻煩的
這也是為什麼在文版發長篇要分成幾個部分喔>WO(是嗎
另外那個倒扣0.15是重整的關係吧.....





> 最後，本狼知道至另一版面會酌收0.15樂園幣；然而，本狼查詢其他獸之個獸資料，按回上頁卻扣0.15樂園幣，這是最新規定嗎？還是之前即是如此？


樂園幣查詢的方法我只有發現進文章查看一項
但在使用這個文章時就會因為"點擊主題扣款"而被扣掉0.15了...吧
不知道你用自己發表的樓查看有沒有同樣問題(不是回覆，是主樓
(另外這點我有提到耶= =





> 作者: 第五之境
> 
> 大概這樣吧，其他的可能等牙牙......
> 
> 
> 
> 本狼可能太雞婆了。後面應該是「可能再等等呀......」(某狼  ：機甲國文症候群發作！！！)


你誤會了
牙牙=狼王白牙..........


另外.......關於你所說的樂園幣
這裡沒有任何消息哦？？會不會丟到異次元了？？

另外對論壇代碼、使用上有任何問題，第五就在你身邊~~~~歡迎用問題敲打(這算廣告嗎？

祝好！

----------


## 紅峽青燦

噢!!
原來上限是五十!!
我以前還想說
為啥發一篇小說跟一篇大回復一樣多錢?
是不是拋物線函數計算啊?
原來啊!!
謝謝阿五解惑

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

原來看文章會扣錢錢OAO!!

之前第一次回文章看到錢是負值也嚇了蔔蔔大一跳

看來蔔蔔要改掉潛水的嗜好 惡習了 

努力賺錢去-w-

----------


## 夜星

我第1次也負超多的(-12.05
後來也才知道每看一篇(包跨重新整理)都要-0.15樂園幣..........
不過基本上賺很快的(隨便說個話就一堆了,一個字0.02元

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

原來是一個字0.02元啊
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
蔔蔔之前還在思考賺錢錢的匯率(?)到底怎麼算的-w-
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
只好開始盡量瞎掰多一點字了　( 炸

----------

